# Look what we found!



## jdelagarza001 (Nov 21, 2013)

This momma was underneath a flower pot. She is a blue-tailed skink.


----------



## wellington (Nov 21, 2013)

Was this in an enclosure you have her in or in your yard? Pretty cool either way.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 21, 2013)

We have them around here to . Very pretty little lizards.


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Nov 22, 2013)

She was in the yard.


----------



## lkwagner (Nov 22, 2013)

Pretty cool! Where are you located?


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Nov 22, 2013)

southeastern Louisiana


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm from Southeastern LA myself. I'm surprised to see her with eggs at this point of the year.


----------



## jdelagarza001 (Nov 22, 2013)

I am sorry... I should have been more specific. We found these over the summer, in June to be exact.


----------



## N2TORTS (Nov 22, 2013)

Ultra Kool ......gotta Luv them backyard adventures ~

Thanks for sharing .........


----------



## DixieParadise (Nov 22, 2013)

I had one show up on front porch after I moved my torts to the front of the house. I first thought it was a lost pet, but now I see he was just a bit of nature. Too cool for you!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2013)

Hard to imagine those eggs all came out of that body.


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 24, 2013)

Who's eggs are those? and so many of them.


----------



## Floof (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow!! And I thought it was an incredible magic trick when my Schneider's girl laid 3 humongous eggs. I can't even fathom all of those fitting in that bitty skink! Lol! Thank you for sharing, very cool!


----------



## terryo (Jan 4, 2014)

Great picture. I wish we could have seen her before she laid all those eggs.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 4, 2014)

On a side note, the skinks we have here, Western skinks, are one of the few lizard specie that stay with their eggs. Not sure about yours, though, our to are blue tailed. Look pertnear the same.


----------



## AnnV (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful. The sum of those eggs are bigger than she is!


----------

